# Keine Anzeige von Bildern im Firefox



## chuckjava (13. Dez 2009)

Habe auf meiner Vereinshomepage ein Fotoalbum mit Java eingerichtet. Jetzt öffnet er mein fotioalbum in jedem browser nur im forefox nicht ... dort werden die Bilder nicht angezeigt.

Kann mir jemand helfen den fehler zu finden???


```
var browserinfos=navigator.userAgent ;
var ie5=document.all&&document.getElementById&&!browserinfos.match(/Opera/);
var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all;
var opera=browserinfos.match(/Opera/);
var firefox=browserinfos.match(/Mozilla Firefox/);
var browserok=ie5||ns6||opera||firefox;
var anzahl = 18; // Anzahl der Bilder
var num = 1;
var image = "";
var pictext = "";
if (parseInt(navigator.appVersion.charAt(0))>=1){
ns6=(navigator.appName=="Netscape")?1:0;
ie5=(navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft")!=-1)?1:0;
}
function showImage() {
image="images/gruppenbilder/album"+num+".jpg";
switch(num) {
default: pictext = "Gruppenbilder"; 
}
if (ie5 || opera || firefox) {
document.images[0].src = image;
document.images[0].title=pictext;
document.images[0].alt=pictext;
} 
else if (ns6) {
document.images["pic0"].src = image;
document.images["pic0"].title = pictext;
document.images["pic0"].alt = pictext;
}
}
function nextImage() {
if (num < anzahl) {
num++;
}
showImage();
}
function prevImage() {
if (num > 1) {
num--;
}
showImage();
}
function lastImage() {
num = anzahl;
showImage();
}
function firstImage() {
num = 1;
showImage();
}
```

schonmal im vorraus danke

sry bin aber anscheinend im falschen forum gelandet ... vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja doch helfen???


----------



## faetzminator (13. Dez 2009)

1. Toller Titel, macht (fast) Sinn
2. Java ist *nicht* Javascript, du bist im falschen Forum


----------



## chuckjava (13. Dez 2009)

jaja ich weiß ... habs gesehen ... aber wie gesagt vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja doch helfen ... ich brauch eig. ja eig. auch nur die var für firefox oder überhauptkeine var damit das überalll funzt


----------



## madboy (13. Dez 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht viel über JavaScript aber mir kommt folgendes seltsam vor:

```
if (ie5 || opera || firefox) {
document.images[0].src = image;
document.images[0].title=pictext;
document.images[0].alt=pictext;
} 
else if (ns6) {
document.images["pic0"].src = image;
document.images["pic0"].title = pictext;
document.images["pic0"].alt = pictext;
}
```
Kannst du nicht einfach so abfragen?

```
if (ns6) {
document.images["pic0"].src = image;
document.images["pic0"].title = pictext;
document.images["pic0"].alt = pictext;
}
else {
document.images[0].src = image;
document.images[0].title=pictext;
document.images[0].alt=pictext;
}
```


----------



## chuckjava (13. Dez 2009)

ich kann es  mal ausprobieren...

ok habs ausprobiert ... 

funtioniert leider auch nicht. ...

übrigens funzt des auch im chrome nicht ... hab ich eben erst gesehen


----------



## chuckjava (13. Dez 2009)

habs jetzt ...


```
var browserinfos=navigator.userAgent ;
var ie5=document.all&&document.getElementById&&!browserinfos.match(/Opera/);
var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all;
var opera=browserinfos.match(/Opera/);
var firefox=browserinfos.match(/Mozilla Firefox/);
var browserok=ie5||ns6||opera||firefox;
var anzahl = 18; // Anzahl der Bilder
var num = 1;
var image = "";
var pictext = "";
if (parseInt(navigator.appVersion.charAt(0))>=1){
ns6=(navigator.appName=="Netscape")?1:0;
ie5=(navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft")!=-1)?1:0;
}
[B][I]function showImage() {
	var image="http://forum.jswelt.de/images/gruppenbilder/album"+num+".jpg";
	
	//Ich versteh' nciht ganz, was das soll
	switch(num) {
		default: pictext = "Gruppenbilder"; 
	}
	var img = document.getElementById("pic0");
	document.images[0].src = image;
	document.images[0].title=pictext;
	document.images[0].alt=pictext;
}[/I][/B]
function nextImage() {
if (num < anzahl) {
num++;
}
showImage();
}
function prevImage() {
if (num > 1) {
num--;
}
showImage();
}
function lastImage() {
num = anzahl;
showImage();
}
function firstImage() {
num = 1;
showImage();
}
```


----------

